# Holy crap the driveshaft nuts are torqued like a mofo!



## TTawd3S (Mar 29, 2004)

What is factory torque spec on the drive shafthub bolts/nuts ?? I was feeling like I was trying to "deadlift" 300LBS. just to break them loose !!!

My air tools couldn't get at them or I would have just used my 3/4 drive impact.

But really, what do I need to torque them to when I get the SR20 in ? Basiclly as hard as I can pull ??


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

TTawd3S said:


> What is factory torque spec on the drive shafthub bolts/nuts ?? I was feeling like I was trying to "deadlift" 300LBS. just to break them loose !!!
> 
> My air tools couldn't get at them or I would have just used my 3/4 drive impact.
> 
> But really, what do I need to torque them to when I get the SR20 in ? Basiclly as hard as I can pull ??


Not sure about the factory "Spec" but to get them off they were a mofo. Had to use breaker bar with my foot. Remember legs stronger than arms. :thumbup: 
When you install the driveshaft back i'd get new bolts and nuts along with some lock washers. Got mine at homedepot. Tighten the bolts as tight as you can and check them often. If you feel a vibration under the car when driving over 35mph your driveshaft bolts are loose. doh.. :cheers:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, just tighten them as tight as possible. to get my driveshaft bolts off my car took 2 people. i was on one side pulling and my buddy was on the other side pulling. it was bitch and he almost broke his finger when it finally let loose.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Torque them to @75- 100ft lbs. use a drop of BLUE loctite and have n o more worries.. This is the method Ive used on Many different vehichles with NO problems...


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

sorry, to steal the tread but it seemed like it was over...i have a lot of vibration under 40mph.....i have the sr and i have heard that alittle vibration is usual but the amount that i am gettin is pretty bad. i replaced the tranny bracket and the carrier bearing. i also turned the fittings at the carrier bearing and at the end of the drive shaft to see if it made much diffrence...it did alittle but there still a lot of vibration...
i know that i have posted this before but im out of ideas..


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

projectsr said:


> Not sure about the factory "Spec" but to get them off they were a mofo. Had to use breaker bar with my foot. Remember legs stronger than arms. :thumbup:
> When you install the driveshaft back i'd get new bolts and nuts along with some lock washers. Got mine at homedepot. Tighten the bolts as tight as you can and check them often. If you feel a vibration under the car when driving over 35mph your driveshaft bolts are loose. doh.. :cheers:


If you buy new bolts, make sure to get the same grade as the factory ones. (They are probably Grade 8.) If there were no lock washers on originally, don't put any on. They will create stress risers which will weaken the driveshaft (unless you use a flat washer, too). Make sure the mating surfaces are clean. Tighten them to the factory spec. If you over-tighten them, the bolt is weakened/stretched. This can lead to the bolt breaking when you try to remove it and/or the bolt jamming due to stretch. This is generally true for all fasteners.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

innes see if you can find a place around you that balances drive shafts. Your u-joint could be going bad so see if they bend freely or if it needs to be forced


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

thanks, ill try it tommorow


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

Oh and if it is bad my mechanic said they are not replaceable, i am not really sure if this is true, but he said they are like 500 new. So either get one from a junkyard, i got mine for 40, or get an aluminum one


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Gorath said:


> Oh and if it is bad my mechanic said they are not replaceable, i am not really sure if this is true, but he said they are like 500 new. So either get one from a junkyard, i got mine for 40, or get an aluminum one


UMMMMM.... The Driveshafts and U-Joints ARE replaceable.. They run ther same setup as the trucks.. Its not cheap or easy... And youll have to find a Machine shop to do the work.. I work in a Garage and we've had 2 truck and 1 240 driveshafts rebuilt (New u-joints installed and balanced). So it CAN be done.. Ill try to find out where we get it done and how much. If nothing else you could ship it off to get redone.. (should it be necessary)


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

that is what i thought but that is what the mechanic said and i wasnt really worried about it since i could just get the junkyard one


----------



## white_S13 (Jan 28, 2004)

it is possible to get an impact in there to unbolt the driveshaft, try using a small extension to help give you some angle like in the picture


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

Also remember you should always mark your driveshaft. If you have some vibration than you should rotate it 90 degrees. If its really bad like Gorath said go get it balanced. I know I local guy here in MI, Dy-Tech engineering whos just Awesome with Custom frabrication and he cut and balanced a drive shaft 2 inches for only 40 bux. Then he made a billet aluminum plug to block off the speedo hole to a turbo 400 trans for 15 bux. I love MI


----------

